# Frequent Urination After Spay Surgery



## Pekingese Luv

After posting this in the General forum, I realized that this forum is probably more appropriate, so I am reposting here. 

My six month old Pekingese got spayed last week, and after her surgery she has been urinating very frequently, sometimes every half hour. She does not appear to be incontinent as she goes to her wee-wee pad and squats to urinate...she's not just wetting herself while sitting around. Her urine is clear and has no odor, so she probably does not have a UTI. 

My girl was making so much progress in her housebreaking and I was so proud of her. After this surgery, it's as bad as when I first got her. She gets upset too and sulks because she is not supposed to have accidents. At this point I am so worried that she has spay incontinence and feel so guilty about having her spayed and leaving her unable to hold her urine. I feel so bad right now and regret having her spayed.  

One positive thing is that she is still able to hold her urine throughout the night. My vet wants to me to monitor her behavior for a few days. He said sometimes this kind of thing happens because dogs feel nervous (perhaps confused about feeling strange post-op), and when they are nervous they urinate frequently. 

Did anyone experience this frequent urination after spay? Did it ever go away or get better?


----------



## IslandMutts

I can't say that i've experienced this, but my heart goes out to you and your dog. don't feel guilty about getting her spayed - you did the right thing and it protects her from future health problems. best wishes to you and your dog - please keep us updated.


----------



## WhippetsOwnMe

Actually my foster dog who just left had this very same problem. I started to get better after a week.


----------



## britishbandit

Yes, it could just be from the spay, and it should get better. Tysa did that as well for a few weeks after her spay. But keep an eye on it, if it continues long term, it may be spay incontinence, or she could have an infection.

And there's no harm in calling your vet to ask questions now either.  Explain exactly what's going on to them, and see if they think she may need to come in and be checked over.


----------



## Pekingese Luv

Thanks for your replies. I've had a couple sleepless nights over this. We are going to the vet on Thursday for her post-op visit. Right now I'm just keeping a close eye on her until then and hoping that it will improve. She's feeling much better now and is very lively and active, so I think we're headed in the right direction!  

I 'll keep you all posted!


----------



## scottofgp

Hi Pekingese Luv,

My dog seems to have the same symptoms your dog did after being spayed. Did your dog's urinating issues ever go away?

Thanks!


----------



## scottofgp

Good news. Our Dogs frequent urination subsided after a week and she's back to normal.


----------



## terrifoss

My Chihuahua puppy was spayed 8 days ago. She is now having frequent urination and accidents in the house now since her surgery. I am praying this subsides soon. My vet said to give it another week then bring her.


----------



## Abbylynn

My Abbylynn did the same thing after her spay. I was concerned also......but it only lasted a couple of weeks here and there. I went away. She is 11 months old now and fine.


----------



## terrifoss

My puppy Trixie did wind up starting antibiotics last night for the frequent urination after her spay. It has been 2 weeks now post-op and we gave it a fair shot of going away on its own but she was voiding every hour and just a little at time. No problems at night. Having accidents in the house and she was pretty much trained. No oder or blood in the urine. She has had 2 doses now I will keep you updated.


----------



## terrifoss

Trixie has been on her antibiotic for 2 days now and the frequent urination has stopped she is totally back to normal & no more accidents inside. She doesn't like the medicine dropper in her mouth...fights it all the way so I put the .5 ml banana flavor "Clavamox" amoxicillin on a few pieces of her dog food in a little bowl and she eats it. Hope everyones pets are well, Terri


----------



## Abbylynn

I am glad to hear things are looking good.


----------



## Dondee

Hi,
My dog was spayed 2 1/2 wks ago and has been peeing all the time! I don't know what to do, tonite??!! Will call vet in a.m. of course but have never had this happen before with other females. HELP??





Pekingese Luv said:


> After posting this in the General forum, I realized that this forum is probably more appropriate, so I am reposting here.
> 
> My six month old Pekingese got spayed last week, and after her surgery she has been urinating very frequently, sometimes every half hour. She does not appear to be incontinent as she goes to her wee-wee pad and squats to urinate...she's not just wetting herself while sitting around. Her urine is clear and has no odor, so she probably does not have a UTI.
> 
> My girl was making so much progress in her housebreaking and I was so proud of her. After this surgery, it's as bad as when I first got her. She gets upset too and sulks because she is not supposed to have accidents. At this point I am so worried that she has spay incontinence and feel so guilty about having her spayed and leaving her unable to hold her urine. I feel so bad right now and regret having her spayed.
> 
> One positive thing is that she is still able to hold her urine throughout the night. My vet wants to me to monitor her behavior for a few days. He said sometimes this kind of thing happens because dogs feel nervous (perhaps confused about feeling strange post-op), and when they are nervous they urinate frequently.
> 
> Did anyone experience this frequent urination after spay? Did it ever go away or get better?


----------



## JoeyTai

Thank you for posting this thread. It has been helpful to know that there are quite a few others that are dealing with the same problem.

My Miniature Schnauzer, Karma, was spayed last week. She is 1.5 years old.

The two days after her surgery, she has been voiding all over the house. Sometimes 3 to 4 times a day, even with me letting her out every hour. She does make it through the night thank goodness. It is highly unusual for her to have accidents in the house (she has held it for over 10 hours on the very rare occasion). I have had 5 wonderful dogs throughout my life, and they had all been spayed. This is the first time I have ever come across this problem. I really hope that this is nothing serious.

She has also stopped eating her kibble (which she loved) since her surgery. She now weighs 12.5 lbs., a drop of 2 lbs. from her normal weight. I have broken down and bought her a can of wet food to mix in to her kibble. She LOVES that, and will eat it all in one go. But when it is just kibble, she just leaves it alone.

Hopefully all will be back to normal soon. Tomorrow she gets her stitches out.


----------



## Abbylynn

JoeyTai said:


> Thank you for posting this thread. It has been helpful to know that there are quite a few others that are dealing with the same problem.
> 
> My Miniature Schnauzer, Karma, was spayed last week. She is 1.5 years old.
> 
> The two days after her surgery, she has been voiding all over the house. Sometimes 3 to 4 times a day, even with me letting her out every hour. She does make it through the night thank goodness. It is highly unusual for her to have accidents in the house (she has held it for over 10 hours on the very rare occasion). I have had 5 wonderful dogs throughout my life, and they had all been spayed. This is the first time I have ever come across this problem. I really hope that this is nothing serious.
> 
> She has also stopped eating her kibble (which she loved) since her surgery. She now weighs 12.5 lbs., a drop of 2 lbs. from her normal weight. I have broken down and bought her a can of wet food to mix in to her kibble. She LOVES that, and will eat it all in one go. But when it is just kibble, she just leaves it alone.
> 
> Hopefully all will be back to normal soon. Tomorrow she gets her stitches out.



Hope all goes well .... be sure to mention the weight loss and appetite concerns with your vet to be on the safe side. So many things have similar symptoms.


----------



## dannimac

My puppy was spayed yesterday- I remember our first dog, in my family, peed a lot and everywhere when she ws spayed, then it went away. Not worried about my little girl today (my mom is with her) but glad I read this thread as didn't know it was so common.

I am sure your pup will be fine- good luck!


----------



## JoeyTai

Thanks for the well wishes. If there is a problem with her eating, I will post an update. Cheers! JT


----------



## JoeyTai

It seems that Karma has a badder infection. That is why she is peeing everywhere. This happens after spaying sometimes. She is starting a two week course of antibiotics today.


----------

